# New here! SoCal Snowboarder! Got some pics too!



## Helgaiden (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello everyone! Im new here. Found these forums using great uncle google when trying to research my snowboard. Ive had it for years now but never bothered looking into it. My dad had bought it at a Swapmeet for $30. I made a thread about it already... http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/20299-how-old-board.html

From what i gather, its a mid-90s Burton Air 5.1. Ive taken it out twice since i got it. Im still new at this but im getting better. Realizing my board wasn't a nice shiny new board, i took it to sports chalet and they deemed it needed a minor tune up, sharpen edges, sand, wax, the works. My bindings (apparently originals for the board) started failing me last year so during some research, i stumbled across some Salomon Force bindings for $40 + $10 S&H. $50 for solid, new bindings? Ill take that! Also have a $25 coupon to Sports Authority and a $50 gift card on the way from my credit card rewards...so $75 to put towards new boots (ive always rented)...hell yeah! Ill have a nice setup soon enough! What do you all think of the durability of Boa-type lace style boots? Are they dependable? 

Anyways, heres some pics of my last time out down at Mtn.High here in SoCal.


































































One last question...whats the cheapest helmet i can find that has the in-ear speakers?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

new boas are good to go


----------

